# "Another day in paradise" Solo acoustic guitar tutorial & tabs



## guitarquango (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Friends of fingerpicking !

Another great version of a great song - with nice videolesson ! 

another-day-in-paradise-solo-acoustic

Have fun by playing it & greetz

Jimmy Q.


----------

